# PC not detecting wireless networks



## nam24 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi,
My PC usually shows me a list of wireless connections when i click on that icon.
today, however, it is not showing the list and displays the following message instead:

'windows cant configure this wireless connection.'

no list, so i am not able to connect to my network. 
i tried setting up a wireless network through wizard but to no avail. 


I dont know why this is happening. i got a new wifi modem. i cant even blame the new connection alone, because before that my pc at least used to show other inaccessible wireless networks in the list. but today it shows nothing.
i have a windows xp.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Make/model of the Laptop?

Make sure that the wireless switch is on. 

You may have a toggle switch on the side or front. You may have to use an Fn +Fkey combination.

Check Device Manager for any problems detected.


----------

